
Ask HN: Is there a realtime mechanical turk service? - hackerews
I&#x27;m looking to get Yes&#x2F;No categorization on images in realtime via a mechanical turk-like service. For instance - &quot;is there a cat in this photo?&quot;. Unfortunately most services I&#x27;ve seen take minutes&#x2F;hours&#x2F;days for a response w&#x2F; a person, or don&#x27;t get the categorization right for my data w&#x2F; an algorithm.
======
mchannon
Mturk sometimes has a bit of latency from issued HITs to cascade through the
system, but you can issue anticipatory tasks to counteract this latency.

The more $$ you offer, the less time it will take someone to take it on.

Combining these two concepts, bundle dozens of tasks into a single HIT, and
score based on completion and promptness. You're going to have to build your
own rating software, but this is very possible to do. Just be up front that
promptness counts; most of the time it doesn't.

~~~
staticautomatic
I disagree, at least for certain tasks. For example, I had a data entry task
that I wanted done in near real-time. It basically amounted to "Type in the 5
lines of text in this document." I ran some tests on MTurk and found zero
relationship between amount of money offered and the speed with which people
accepted the job.

------
chandan_gupta
(disclosure: I work at StintMint) Real-time is possible assuming low
complexity of requirements and consistent request processing rate. StintMint
offers a managed crowdsourcing application to businesses in Commerce and AI
Tech. Do visit our website to get in touch. Would be happy to take over from
there.

------
rishabhladha
(Disclosure - I work for SquadRun) Near real time is doable if we have a sense
of your volumes and your data flow. We work with Uber, Sephora, Teespring,
etc. for their time-sensitive data operations. Happy to chat to understand
more. Just drop us a line on our website.

------
khillman
(disclosure: I work for Alegion) Near realtime is doable. Standard approach
via MTurk requires processing that takes additional time. At Alegion, we use
techniques to improve upon the standard approach. Would love the opportunity
to discuss your project with you

